# Zeigt her eure CUBE AMS HPC aus Carbon



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (18. Januar 2009)

*Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC*

*Größe: 20"*
*Farbe: Teamline*
*Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout*
*Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm*
*Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert*
*Vorbau: Syntace F119*
*Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon  31,8*
*Schaltwerk: Sram X9 2008*
*Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT E-Type*
*Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker*
*Bremse: Magura Marta Rot, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)*
*Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm*
*Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34Z., 9-fach*
*Kette: Shimano HG93*
*Felgen: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Naben: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Schnellspanner: DT SWISS RWS*
*Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25*
*Pedale: Shimano XT Klickpedale*
*Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC*
*Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon*
*Griffe: CUBE *
*Barends: RFR *
*Tacho: Sigma Sport DTS 2006 MHR*
*Satteltasche: Topeak *


----------



## husi (20. Januar 2009)

zur Zeit leider noch nicht viel mehr als das hier  ....aber schon bald, wenn alle teile da sind und hoffentlich auch passen, siehts so ähnlich aus wie bild 1. (nur sauber ! )

geplant ist:

Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team 100mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert
Vorbau: Ritchey in weiß
Lenker: Ritchey in weiß
Schaltwerk: Sram XO
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR E-Type
Schalthebel: Sram X0 Drehschalter
Bremse: Avid Juicy Ultimate Carbon in weiß (185/160mm)
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XTR, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm (wenn sie wirklich passt)
Kassette: Shimano XTR
Kette: KMC X-9 SL Superlight
Felgen/Naben: XTR Laufradsatz
Reifen: Mountain King Supersonic Fusion Edition 2,25
Pedale: ??? gute frage
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle in wieß
Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon
Griffe: ???
Barends: ??? keine 
Tacho: Sigma Sport DTS 2006 MHR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (20. Januar 2009)

gibts jetzt für jeden rad-typ nen eigenen fotothread?
naja, mir gefällts


----------



## Frank Otto (25. Januar 2009)

Also ich finds auch gut so. Dient der Ãbersichtlichkeit, wenn man an einem ganz bestimmten Bike interesiert ist.
_husi_, sag doch bitte Bescheid, sowie Du Gewissheit hast, ob die XTR Kurbel passt. Und wÃ¼rde vom Kettenblattdurchmesser auch ein 46er oder gar 50er passen? Vieleicht kann _CUBE AMS100 HPC_ mal ein Detailfoto Kurbel/Schinge von beiden Seiten einstellen. Auf Foto Nr.5 sieht es ja recht eng aus.
Frage noch an _husi_. Was hast Du fÃ¼r Deinen Rahmenset bezahlt und was wiegt das Teil? Habe ein Cube AMS HPC ORO K18 Modell 2008 fÃ¼r 2000â¬ gesehen, was ja normal schon das Rahmenset kostet. Und welche HÃ¶he hat das Steuerrohr (ich gehe mal von RahmengrÃ¶Ãe L aus) einschlieÃlich Steuersatz denn genau? Da ja 1,5" Steuersatz ist, kÃ¶nnte man ja sogar 'ne Canondale Lefty verbauen, vorrausgesetzt es sind weniger als 140mm, da bei der CarbonausfÃ¼hrung sich die GabelbrÃ¼cken nicht verstellen lassen und mit 'ner Distanzscheibe angepasst wird.
Danke schon mal.


----------



## acid-driver (25. Januar 2009)

ne lefty is ja quasi auch ne doppelbrücke. ist von cube schonmal nicht erlaubt, falls du mal garantieansprüche stellen willst.


----------



## marcy2 (26. Januar 2009)

husi schrieb:


> zur Zeit leider noch nicht viel mehr als das hier  ....aber schon bald, wenn alle teile da sind und hoffentlich auch passen, siehts so ähnlich aus wie bild 1. (nur sauber ! )



Hallo,
gibt es den Rahmen auch einzeln zu kaufen? Laut Cube- HP kann man nichts finden von einem Frameset. Wäre nämlich nicht schlecht, da ich nur den Rahmen möchte. Eigentlich wollte ich mir ja ein Canyon zulegen (der Service ist leider grottenschlecht), aber das Cube gefällt mir schon ganz gut.

Gruß
marcy


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

wenn du bei den hpc's auf der cube seite guckst steht bei ausstattung irgendwo die rahmen größe. dort ist auch vermerkt, dass es diese rahmen auch als kit gibt.

einfach mal beim händler anfragen


----------



## marcy2 (26. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wenn du bei den hpc's auf der cube seite guckst steht bei ausstattung irgendwo die rahmen größe. dort ist auch vermerkt, dass es diese rahmen auch als kit gibt.
> 
> einfach mal beim händler anfragen



Ok, dank dir. werde nachher mal zum Händler fahren.


----------



## husi (26. Januar 2009)

ok, also wie bereits ja schon geschrieben gibt es den Rahmen auch als Rahmenkit. Dieser enthält normalerweise Rahmen, Sattelstütze (Syntace P6) und den Dämpfer (Fox RP23). Ich hab für mein Rahmenkit inkl. Steuersatz 1700 EUR  gezahlt. (Modell 2008)

Ein absolutes Leichtgewicht ist der Rahmen nicht gerade. Also, die Waage zeigte inkl. Dämpfer und Lagerschalen 2488 Gramm. (20")









Zieht man noch die 62 Gramm für die Lagerschalen und die 213 Gramm für den Dämpfer ab, dann sinds etwa 2212 Gramm. 
Da ich jedoch mit meinem jetzigen Cube AMS 100 so top zufrieden bin, und die Testwerte des Rahmens in Sachen Steifigkeit usw. wirklich gut sind, musste ich da garnicht lange überlegen. 
wollte zwar eigentlich unter 10kilo Gesamtgewicht bleiben, aber ich glaub das haut nicht wirklich hin. ...dafür soll das Teil einfach zu alltagstauglich bleiben. Aber unter 11 sollten schon drin sein. 
..... die Länge vom Steuerrohr muss ich irgendwann mal nachmessen. hab ja schon wirklich fast alles mögliche vermessen und gewogen, aber das jetzt gerade nicht.


----------



## Frank Otto (27. Januar 2009)

Danke schon mal fÃ¼r die Infos. 2488g ist aber wirklich schwer fÃ¼r ein Carbon Rahmen. Das aktuelle Cannondale Scalpel Alu wiegt um die 2450g, ebenfalls mit DÃ¤mpfer und Steuersatz und selbst mein 2001er Cannondale Jekyll Rahmen, welchen ich eigentlich aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden austauschen wollte, wiegt mit 2800g nur geringfÃ¼gig mehr, insbesondere wenn man das Alter bedengt (allerdings jeweils GrÃ¶Ãe L). 

1700â¬ fÃ¼r das Rahmenkit wÃ¤re mir, da bereits die 09 Modelle angeboten werden, zuviel. Das Cube AMS HPC K18 2008 habe ich bereits fÃ¼r 2000â¬ gesehen. Die 300â¬ mehr sollte man locker noch fÃ¼r die, wenn auch nicht all zu hochwertigen Teile, bekommen.

Eine Frage hÃ¤tte ich noch. Wenn am 08er Rahmen nur die XT Kurbel passt, weil die XTR schmaler baut (von den Kurbelarmen (KrÃ¶pfung) oder vom Innenlager her???), welche Carbonkurbel kÃ¶nnte man denn alternativ verwenden, bzw. auf welches MaÃ muss man beim Kauf achten?


----------



## husi (1. Februar 2009)

@Frank Otto, 
...musst mal hier im Forum suchen. hab irgendwo hier gelesen, dass die carbonkurbel von race face sowie von fsa passen soll. fsa wäre auch meine alternative, falls die xtr jetzt wirklich nicht passt. ....kann ich in etwa 2 wochen jedoch genau sagen.

so, ihr anderen AMS HPC Fahrer !?!?! wo bleibt ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2009)

husi schrieb:


> zur Zeit leider noch nicht viel mehr als das hier  ....aber schon bald, wenn alle teile da sind und hoffentlich auch passen, siehts so ähnlich aus wie bild 1. (nur sauber ! )



Dann wird mir auf den St.Wendeler Trails bald ein schnelles Cube um die Ohren fliegen........bitte vorher kurz "hupen", ich bin sehr schreckhaft. Das wird bestimmt ein schönes Bike


----------



## husi (2. Februar 2009)

Gianty schrieb:


> Dann wird mir auf den St.Wendeler Trails bald ein schnelles Cube um die Ohren fliegen........bitte vorher kurz "hupen", ich bin sehr schreckhaft. Das wird bestimmt ein schönes Bike



naa, hupen is nicht. so ne hupe wiegt ja mindestens wieder 30-40 gramm. das geht garnicht . ...aber vielleicht hab ich noch luft zum rufen.  ...woher kommst du denn?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (2. Februar 2009)

husi schrieb:


> ...woher kommst du denn?



Na aus einem Ortsteil 5km östlich von WND 
Der WND-Marathon führt 100 m an meinem Haus vorbei. Ich bin im Sommer also direkt auf Kurs.


----------



## mountainbiker01 (3. Februar 2009)

Ein hallo an alle cube hpc ams100 teamline fans! 
ist schon ein klasse bike.leider muß ich meines aus finanziellen gründen wieder verkaufen. falls es jemand haben möchte.es ist noch keinen km gefahren. war halt für diese saison bestimmt.
es hat komplett xt-ausstattung, carbonlenker, carbonsattelstütze,fox rlc100 gabel,fox rp23 dämpfer usw
vieleicht gibt es ja hier noch jemanden der eines haben möchte.


----------



## CUBE AMS100 HPC (5. Februar 2009)

*Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC*

*Größe: 20"*
*Farbe: Teamline*
*Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race U-turn, 85-115mm, Motion Control, PopLoc, Lockout*
*Dämpfer: Fox Float RP23, Einbaulänge 165mm*
*Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z 1.5R semi-integriert*
*Vorbau: Syntace F119*
*Lenker: Syntace Vector Carbon  31,8*
*Schaltwerk: Sram X9 2008*
*Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT E-Type*
*Schalthebel: Sram X9 Matchmaker*
*Bremse: Magura Marta Rot, hydr. Scheibenbremse (180/160mm)*
*Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT, Hollowtech II, 44x32x22Z., 175mm*
*Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34Z., 9-fach*
*Kette: Shimano HG93*
*Felgen: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Naben: DT Swiss XRC 180*
*Schnellspanner: DT SWISS RWS*
*Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25*
*Pedale: Shimano XT Klickpedale*
*Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC*
*Sattelstütze: Syntace P6 Carbon*
*Griffe: CUBE *
*Barends: RFR *
*Tacho: Sigma Sport DTS 2006 MHR*
*Satteltasche: Topeak *[/quote]


----------



## husi (5. Februar 2009)

CUBE AMS100 HPC schrieb:


> *Mein CUBE AMS 100 HPC*
> 
> *Größe: 20"*
> *Farbe: Teamline*
> ...


[/quote]

schön, kanns kaum erwarten bis meins endlich fertig ist. ...hast du das teil mal gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (9. Februar 2009)

Mich würde auch mal interessieren was es wiegt.
Meins wird wohl diese Woche produziert.


----------



## husi (5. März 2009)

zwar immer noch nicht ganz fertig aber so langsam wirds. und mit das schönste, die XTR Kurbel passt !  ...dafür kann ich mit den weisen Nokons leider nix anfangen, da die Schaltzughülle komplett durchgängig ist. Hätt ich eigentlich auch können vorher sehn.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (5. März 2009)

husi schrieb:


> zwar immer noch nicht ganz fertig aber so langsam wirds. und mit das schönste, die XTR Kurbel passt !  ...dafür kann ich mit den weisen Nokons leider nix anfangen, da die Schaltzughülle komplett durchgängig ist. Hätt ich eigentlich auch können vorher sehn.



..und ich meide schon seit Wochen den Weg in Richtung Schaumberg weil ich immer damit rechne, daß ein Wahnsinns-Bike an mir vorbei fliegt. Aber wenn es ja noch nicht fertig ist, kann ich ja am Samstag wieder die schönen Trails fahren  Derzeit ist es wohl eher noch ein "Laufrad"  Es sieht aber schon richtig gut aus


----------



## mw01 (15. März 2009)

Da will ich meines nicht vorenthalten! 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/303791


----------



## husi (15. März 2009)

mw01 schrieb:


> Da will ich meines nicht vorenthalten!
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/303791



hey, hattest du das ding schonmal auf der waage? wenn ja, was zeigte die denn an?


----------



## Racer87 (15. März 2009)

Irgendwann gründ ich noch ne Initiative zur Rettung misshandelter Bikes.


----------



## husi (15. März 2009)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Irgendwann gründ ich noch ne Initiative zur Rettung misshandelter Bikes.


...ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst, aber ich hab mich net getraut was zu sagen


----------



## acid-driver (15. März 2009)

"hörnchen" *hust*


----------



## mw01 (15. März 2009)

Manchmal muß man eben Funktion vor die Form stellen!!  
Ich weiß, dass man das mit den Hörnchen nicht machen sollte. 
Aber ohne diese kleinen Helfer kann ich mir das Biken, gerade Bergauf, "fast" nicht mehr vorstellen.
Wie ich das Bike abgeholt habe, wog es 11,32 kg.
Jetzt habe ich eine DT Swiss XRC 100 am Bike mit ca 400g weniger.


----------



## husi (15. März 2009)

mw01 schrieb:


> Manchmal muß man eben Funktion vor die Form stellen!!
> Ich weiß, dass man das mit den Hörnchen nicht machen sollte.
> Aber ohne diese kleinen Helfer kann ich mir das Biken, gerade Bergauf, "fast" nicht mehr vorstellen.
> Wie ich das Bike abgeholt habe, wog es 11,32 kg.
> Jetzt habe ich eine DT Swiss XRC 100 am Bike mit ca 400g weniger.


hey, also hörnchen ansich find ich eigentlich garnet mal so übel, aber irgendwie stehn die auf dem bild da schon ziemlich krass nach oben. !?!? vielleicht etwas mehr runter und dann siehts auch glaub schon besser aus. !?!?  ...was für ne rahmengröße hast du denn da? hatte meins eben auch mal auf der waage.  ich möchte heute eigentlich noch nicht drüber reden was die anzeigte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (15. März 2009)

So, nun endlich fertig meine Waffe für die neue Saison! Fehlt blos noch gutes Wetter!


----------



## Racer87 (15. März 2009)

@Schlupp: Richtig schönes schnelles Bike, vor allem die FSA Kurbel macht sich gut. Seh grad, dass du aus Erlnagen kommst....Wo bist du da immer unterwegs?

@mw01: War ichts gegen dich oder so. Wenn du mit dem Bike deinen Spaß hast ist alles super. Ich finde auch die BarEnds voll ok, fahr selber bald welche. Über die Stellung lässt sich streiten und ich find dass ein Rizer an nem Carbon-Race-Fully einfach nicht passt. Dadurch wirkt es so, als ob der Lenker 5cm über dem Sattel ist, bei nem Racebike sollte eher der Lenker 5-10cm unter dem Sattel sein. Wenn der Sattel ganz draußen is, siehts schon wieder anders aus. Also viel Spaß beim fahren!!


----------



## audioTom (16. März 2009)

schlupp schrieb:


> So, nun endlich fertig meine Waffe für die neue Saison! Fehlt blos noch gutes Wetter!


 


Unglaublich schönes Bike


----------



## husi (29. März 2009)

endlich feritg !  (fast)





...und schon die ersten 60km hinter sich. man, das ist vielleicht mal ein unterschied zu meinem "alten" ams 100. das ding will irgendwie garnet langsam fahrn.  hammer. ...was son paar hundert gramm weniger doch ausmachen. ....und jetzt gehts gleich mal ans putzen.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. März 2009)

Das ist ja richtig schön geworden 
Dann hau rein und lass es auf den Trails mächtig krachen. Vielleicht sieht man sich mal unterwegs


----------



## schlupp (29. März 2009)

Mittlerweile nicht mehr Erlangen. Mich hat es in das Fichtelgebirge verschlagen. Ich war aber immer am Rathsberg unterwegs, und alles richtigung fränk. Schweiz. Falls es mal schnell gehen sollte dann Reichswald und Moritzberg und Rothenberg.

ABer "meine" Jungs sind noch immer aktiv: www.zabotrails.de ;-)


----------



## Hai Leute (12. April 2009)

Guten Abend zusammen,
da das Cube mein erstes Carbon-Bike ist habe ich noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung damit. Mir ist heute nur beim Putzen aufgefallen, dass ich am Unterrohr paar Flecken habe die aussehen als ob Luft darunter wäre. Wenn man drüber fährt spürt man aber keine Welle. Habt ihr das auch?
Zudem habe ich an den Streben am Hinterbau einige Kratzer ab bekommen, da im Moment viele Äste auf den Wegen rumliegt. Und einen Kratzer oder Riss in meiner Sattelsütze. Sind solche Kratzer schlimm und wie unterscheide ich einen Kratzer von einem Riss?
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir mal wieder weiterhelfen.
Danke euch.


----------



## mw01 (12. April 2009)

Diese Luftblasen habe ich auch. Scheint normal zu sein. (?)
Wegen den Ästen braucht man sich normalerweise auch keine Sorgen machen. Außer es ist wirklich ein massiver, der voll in den Rahmen schlägt.
Ein pisschen was hält das Carbon schon aus. (Glaub ich)
Bei Steinen, da bin ich schon viel vorsichtiger.


----------



## Hai Leute (12. April 2009)

Für die Steine habe ich extra diese Steinschutzfolie am Unterrohr. Was mir manchmal noch passiert ist, dass ich mit dem Schuh an der Strebe schleife, da dort fast kein Platz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =SiLVERsurfer= (7. Mai 2009)

Hi

hier ist dann mal mein neues Teil - AMS HPC 2009 XT - 18"





Gruss
SiLVERsurfer


----------



## CrankHannes (3. Juni 2009)

Hier ist dann mal meins
Es fehlt noch:
- andere Naben (evtl. Dt-Swiss 240s oder Tune Prince & Princess in blau)
- neue Bremsanlage (Marta Sl oder R1 Carbon)
- weiße RFR Bar Ends


----------



## husi (3. Juni 2009)

geil, vor allem die felgen find ich richtig gut. 



CrankHannes schrieb:


> Hier ist dann mal meins
> Es fehlt noch:
> - andere Naben (evtl. Dt-Swiss 240s oder Tune Prince & Princess in blau)
> - neue Bremsanlage (Marta Sl oder R1 Carbon)
> - weiße RFR Bar Ends


----------



## husi (3. Juni 2009)

so, hab mein schatzi auch mal gefilmt und das ganze bei youtube hochgeladen. da man das glaub net direkt hier einbinden kann!? hier der link. (für die, dies interessiert) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ABk6lj3Vz3c"]YouTube - Cube AMS HPC[/ame]


----------



## Dschenns (3. Juni 2009)

...Na dann will ich auch mal so frei sein....
Zwar schonmal in anderen Foren gepostet, aber hier passt mein Baby ja
auch rein

Folgende Updates kommen noch:
- Tune Speedneedle
- Token Sattelklemme
- Titanschrauben für hinteren Bremsadapter
- DT Swiss XRC 100



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Die 10 wird fallen!!
Das erste Rollout hab ich schon hinter mir und muss sagen GEIL!!!
Im Prinzip keine grösseren Probleme.
Nur Schaltung muckt ein wenig, was ich auf die KEIL-Kette schiebe.
Mal schaun ob sichs noch einläuft.
wenn nicht, dann kommt ne Dura Ace drauf.
Noch ein paar Schrauben nachgezogen und gut wars.
Tubeless-Kit hält mittlerweile auch dicht.


----------



## mw01 (3. Juni 2009)

husi schrieb:


> so, hab mein schatzi auch mal gefilmt und das ganze bei youtube hochgeladen. da man das glaub net direkt hier einbinden kann!? hier der link. (für die, dies interessiert)
> 
> YouTube - Cube AMS HPC



Also, Cube AMS HPC Fahrer haben schon eine (ich würd mal sagen) sehr innige Beziehung zu ihrem Bike!?
Sind ja auch wirklich geile Teile.
Sehr geiles Video!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrankHannes (4. Juni 2009)

Echt sehr schöne Bikes hier Ich glaub jedes der hier gezeigten Bikes wird geliebt von seinem Besitzer...
Ein Cube AMS HPC hat halt einfach Klasse und Stil


----------



## husi (4. Juni 2009)

Zum Thema innige Beziehung hätt ich da noch was *G* ...Schatzi und ich vor etwa 2 Monaten beim gemütlichen TV Abend


----------



## CrankHannes (6. Juni 2009)

sau geil
ich hoffe ihr hattet spaß und es lief ein guter Film^^


----------



## Carki (21. Juni 2009)

Ja dann will ich mein auch mal zeigen.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Firstlight (21. Juni 2009)

Carki schrieb:


> Ja dann will ich mein auch mal zeigen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Man man man wurd auch mal langsam Zeit das du deinen "PLASTIK-WÜRFEL" hier reinstellst ^^^hrhr


Gruß von dem VOTEC-Treter


----------



## mw01 (22. Juni 2009)

So muß ein AMS HPC nach dem Einsatz aussehen.


----------



## crossoverall (28. Februar 2010)

Ohhhhhh mein Nachbar hat auch eines und dem sein Freund auch und die Freundin auch.
Ich kann diese Cube Dinger nicht mehr sehen an jeder Ecke sieht man die


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2010)

und um uns diese geistreiche antwort zu liefern gräbst du jetzt einen 3/4 jahr alten thread wieder aus?

herzlichen glückwunsch


----------



## goremotel (28. Februar 2010)

Dschenns schrieb:


> ...



Sag mal, was für ein Scheibe ist denn das? Und funzt die gut mit der R1?


----------



## acid-driver (28. Februar 2010)

sehen aus wie DIE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goremotel (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, die hab ich grad auch gefunden...  Aber es würde mich natürlich trotzdem interessieren, welche Erfahrungen Dschenns mit den Scheiben bisher gemacht hat, falls er noch mitlesen sollte...


----------



## Carki (1. März 2010)

So endlich Neue Felgen drauf.


----------



## acid-driver (1. März 2010)

kannst du mir mal einen link zu der lampe geben?
sowas brauche ich auch noch...


----------



## Groudon (2. März 2010)

an sich sind solche (carbon) fullys immer schon anzusehen... aber wieso haben Carbonbikes immer solange Steuerrohre?! Ich mag es eher kurz mit 100-120mm Steuerrohrlänge... aber Carbon fängt ja oft erst bei 120mm an. oO


----------



## Vincy (7. März 2010)

Aus Steifigkeitsgründen im Lenkkopfbereich. 
Carbonrohre benötigen etwas größere Durchmesser, als Alurohre.

@Carki
Sieht nice aus. Nur der Sattel gefällt mir da nicht so ganz (das blau).


----------



## nullstein (7. März 2010)

Wenn der Sattel und diese unglaublich hässlichen Speichen nicht wären...dann wär es ein sehr schönes Rad.


----------



## Groudon (7. März 2010)

Was hat der Durchmesser mit der Höhe zutun? ^^


----------



## mw01 (7. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wenn der Sattel und diese unglaublich hässlichen Speichen nicht wären...



Uhhh, das tut weh!


----------



## nullstein (7. März 2010)

mw01 schrieb:


> Uhhh, das tut weh!



Das war nicht böse von mir gemeint. Lediglich meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pulsedriver (7. März 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mal eine Frage an die AMS HPC Fahrer. Ich hab nur ein Alu AMS und musste heute feststellen, dass meine ganzen Fahrwerksschrauben aus Stahl sind. Nun habe ich die Hoffnung, dass vielleicht beim Carbon HPC ein wenig mehr investiert wurde und dort Titan oder Alu Schrauben verbaut sind. Vielleicht könnte einer von euch mal nachprüfen und mir meine Frage beantworten.

Danke!!


----------



## fissenid (11. März 2010)

nullstein schrieb:


> Wenn der Sattel und diese unglaublich hässlichen Speichen nicht wären...dann wär es ein sehr schönes Rad.



Recht hast du!!!!!!!


----------



## Nipp (13. März 2010)

Hi

hier dann mal mein neues AMS HPC CR 2010-18".Steht schon seit Dezember in den Startlöchern.


----------



## Smutjes (14. März 2010)

Hallo, habe endlich mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike gemacht. Habe letzten Herbst ein Rahmenkit gekauft und das MTB selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (19. März 2010)

Smutjes schrieb:


> Hallo, habe endlich mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bike gemacht. Habe letzten Herbst ein Rahmenkit gekauft und das MTB selbst aufgebaut.



Ohne Flaschenhalter und mit Click-Pedal ,sonst Traumhaft schön
Gruss


----------



## Smutjes (20. März 2010)

Die auf dem Foto montierten Pedale sind nur für den Winter vorgesehen, fahre dann wegen Eis und Schnee lieber mit Kombipedalen. Für den Sommer habe ich XT Click-Pedale. Sieht dann nicht nur besser aus, funktioniert auch besser.
Sobald ich einen vernünftigen Trinkrucksack bezitze, kommt der Flaschenhalter am Sitzrohr weg und der Andere wird durch einen schönen schwarzen (Carbon?, Alu?) ersetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smutjes (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo, hier mal ein kleines Update. Habe den Schaltwerkkäfig und die Flaschenhalter schwarz eloxiert. Die XT Kurbelarme habe ich gegen schwarze Hone Kurbelarme getauscht. Dazu wurden die XT Click-Pedale wieder montiert.
Als nächstes kommt eine andere Vorbau/Lenker Kombination ans Bike.


----------



## drexsack (10. Mai 2010)

Sieht gleich besser aus


----------



## marcellino0 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, kann mir zufällig jemand die Buchsenmaße für einen Fox-Dämpfer im AMS HPC nennen?

Viele Grüße,
Marcellino0


----------



## Vincy (14. Oktober 2010)

Müßten da Vorne 22mm und Hinten 30mm sein. Ist zumindest bei den Alu-Modellen so.


----------



## Schocko (14. Oktober 2010)

Smutjes schrieb:


> Hallo, hier mal ein kleines Update. Habe den Schaltwerkkäfig und die Flaschenhalter schwarz eloxiert. Die XT Kurbelarme habe ich gegen schwarze Hone Kurbelarme getauscht. Dazu wurden die XT Click-Pedale wieder montiert.
> Als nächstes kommt eine andere Vorbau/Lenker Kombination ans Bike.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smutjes (16. Oktober 2010)

Hi,


Schocko schrieb:


> was ist den das für ein sattel? wie fährt er sich denn?


 
http://www.bikesnboards.de/img/specialized-sattel-avatar-gel-black-b.jpg

Ich habe vom Specialized Händler verschiedene Sättel mitgenommen und probe gefahren. Der Specialized Avatar hat mir am besten gefallen. Man kann nicht generell sagen, ob ein Sattel für Jedermann bequem ist. Deswegen sollte man einen Sattel (falls die Möglichkeit besteht) vor dem Kauf probefahren.

Gruß Smutjes


----------



## Masterquentin22 (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo, bin nächste Woche mit meinem 2010er AMS HPC fertig!! Hat jemand von Euch auch ein aktuelles, Fotos wären super!!


----------



## jengo78 (27. Februar 2011)

Carki schrieb:


> So endlich Neue Felgen drauf.



Find den Laufradsatz von der Optik geil!
Bloß die Reifen gehen mal gar nicht


----------



## Masterquentin22 (22. März 2011)

Mein Ams HPC Custom


----------



## darkdog (24. März 2011)

AMS Super HPC 2011 18"
Rad ist noch nicht ganz fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (24. März 2011)

ein wenig mehr weiß dürfte es schon noch sein  aber wie immer Teamline = hammer geil


----------



## darkdog (25. März 2011)

Kommt noch Vorbau, Steuersatz,Sattelstütze und Bremsleitung.
Habe jetzt nur mal die Teile von meinem Sting verbaut.


----------



## steve81 (1. April 2011)

Feines Teil.
Würde die Felgenaufkleber entfernen.
Was wiegt der Rahmen inkl. Dämpfer in der Größe?


----------



## darkdog (2. April 2011)

Hallo
Rahmen mit Dämpfer in 18" 2008 g

Habe jetzt noch einen Easton EA 90 Vorbau in weiß und Bontrager X Lite Lenker bekommen.


----------



## Languste (6. Juli 2011)

darkdog schrieb:


> Hallo
> Rahmen mit Dämpfer in 18" 2008 g
> 
> Habe jetzt noch einen Easton EA 90 Vorbau in weiß und Bontrager X Lite Lenker bekommen.


 
Ist dein Bike nun fertig? Wuerde gerne mal das Endergebnis sehen. Lächtz


----------



## Languste (6. Juli 2011)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem 2010'er


----------



## darkdog (6. Juli 2011)

So dann mal das Bild 



Sattel und Stütze folgen noch


----------



## Languste (6. Juli 2011)

Jawoll, so sieht´s fein aus. Und dann gleich mit vollem 1A Panorama 
Was haste denn da fuer ne Gabel drauf und wieviel Zoll hat der Rahmen?


----------



## darkdog (6. Juli 2011)

Gabel ist Magura Durin Marathon mit 120mm und habe ein 18" Rahmen.
Das Teil fährt sich besser wie mein altes Sting.
Bild war in Hintertux bei den Cube Bike Days


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Languste (7. Juli 2011)

Dagegen wirkt mein 20" Rahmen ja wie ne Giraffe und meine Gabel wie ne Tieferlegung 

Aber eines habe ich dir voraus. Ich hab schon ne weiße Stuetze und Sattel. War schon als Serie verbaut.


----------



## Dackel (13. Juli 2011)

Hi Cube Freunde, ich hab jetzt auch ein Super HPC als Ersatz für mein Sting
Gewicht liegt beim 22" Rahmen und kompletter XTR Ausstatung bei 10 kg

Was habt ihr für Gesamtgewichte ???


----------



## exsmoke (14. Juli 2011)

112kg Gesamtgewicht^^


----------



## Languste (14. Juli 2011)

exsmoke schrieb:


> 112kg Gesamtgewicht^^


----------



## Carbo (15. Juli 2011)

Edit: Hab gerade gesehen, dass dieser Thread ja ein Bilder Thread ist. Den will ich natürlich nicht verschandeln. Ich poste lieber in den Talk.


----------



## darkdog (15. Juli 2011)

Hätte noch einen 2011er AMS HPC Rahmen in 18" zu verkaufen. Rahmen ist neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steve81 (16. Juli 2011)

Preis?


----------

